# il fascino maturo!



## LDS (13 Settembre 2008)

Ragazzi, esterno qua, perchè altrove non si può. una cosa che mi sta succedendo da un po'.

Non mi piacciano, ma proprio non mi attizzano, le ragazzine. Se hanno vent'anni non mi dicono nulla. Parlano come delle beota, sempre appiccicate al cellulare, ti scrivono ciancerie con i k t b che non capisco.

Ho notato che mi fermo a guardare e a fantasticare sulle quarantenni. Ieri ci ho provato spudoratamente con una di 38 anni, ma ti pare....

Sarò normale? 

Vabbè, il mondo è strano ed è cambiato parecchio, per me, negli ultimi 3 mesi. Vedremo che succede.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ragazzi, esterno qua, perchè altrove non si può. una cosa che mi sta succedendo da un po'.
> 
> Non mi piacciano, ma proprio non mi attizzano, le ragazzine. Se hanno vent'anni non mi dicono nulla. Parlano come delle beota, sempre appiccicate al cellulare, ti scrivono ciancerie con i k t b che non capisco.
> 
> ...


 come ti è andata?


----------



## LDS (13 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> come ti è andata?


 
ero lanciatissimo, e mi sembrava che a lei non dispiacesse, è  volato un "ti invito a cena"..e come contro risposta "occhio perchè io accetto".....se non avesse una figlia di pochi anni magari....magari


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ero lanciatissimo, e mi sembrava che a lei non dispiacesse, è volato un "ti invito a cena"..e come contro risposta "*occhio perchè io accetto".....*se non avesse una figlia di pochi anni magari....magari


azz....ti è andata piuttosto bene allora.....tecniche usate?


----------



## LDS (13 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> azz....ti è andata piuttosto bene allora.....tecniche usate?


ma era già venuta il giorno prima a chiedermi se le mettevo apposto il computer appena comprato. E che problemi vuoi che abbia se è intonso....vabbè. Poi mi fa che non legge i dvd per la bambina (impossibile ovviamente). Mi chiede quando ci sono e se ho tempo per servirla, ovviamente (anche perchè, dentatura apparte che non è che fosse tutto questo splendore, per avere 38 anni è proprio una gran gnoccolona). Ieri passa, e (vabbè, leggendo i documenti vedo dove è nata, ed essendo campana......è facile attacare bottone) ovviamente il computer funzionava a meraviglia, non aveva alcun problema e siamo rimasti a chiacchierare una decina di minuti delle vacanze...e poi la battuta...che mi deve una cena per l'aiuto...ecc....chissà se ripassa....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma era già venuta il giorno prima a chiedermi se le mettevo apposto il computer appena comprato. E che problemi vuoi che abbia se è intonso....vabbè. Poi mi fa che non legge i dvd per la bambina (impossibile ovviamente). Mi chiede quando ci sono e se ho tempo per servirla, ovviamente (anche perchè,* dentatura apparte che non è che fosse tutto questo splendore*,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old giobbe (13 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ragazzi, esterno qua, perchè altrove non si può. una cosa che mi sta succedendo da un po'.
> 
> Non mi piacciano, ma proprio non mi attizzano, le ragazzine. Se hanno vent'anni non mi dicono nulla. Parlano come delle beota, sempre appiccicate al cellulare, ti scrivono ciancerie con i k t b che non capisco.
> 
> ...



Secondo me questo tuo desiderio non ha nulla a che vedere con il complesso di Edipo.
È che vuoi farti il giro completo di tutte le “stranezze” sessuali.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tra poco ci dirai che stai prendendo in considerazione il sadomaso. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Credo sia tutto frutto della curiosità per il nuovo e degli ormoni che pompano a tutto vapore.


----------



## LDS (13 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Secondo me questo tuo desiderio non ha nulla a che vedere con il complesso di Edipo.
> È che vuoi farti il giro completo di tutte le “stranezze” sessuali.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma sai cosa è....che a me è sempre piaciuta la figa, solo che non ho mai trovato una ragazza a cui piacesse il cazzo come a me la figa! Adesso che ho trovato una donna che mi scopa come un coniglio....non so, mi sento meglio!


----------



## LDS (13 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


>


 
al nord non se ne vedono tanti di campani....è facile attaccare bottone ed evitare le figure di merda. Almeno quelle iniziali.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> al nord non se ne vedono tanti di campani....è facile attaccare bottone ed evitare le figure di merda. Almeno quelle iniziali.


 
hai quotato male mi sa....ma dove vivi che di campani non ne vedi tanti? praticamente siam venuti dappertutto


----------



## LDS (13 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> hai quotato male mi sa....ma dove vivi che di campani non ne vedi tanti? praticamente siam venuti dappertutto


 

in paese è difficile trovarli......ogni volta che vedo un napoletano mi sento a casa, attacco a parlare in dialetto...i colleghi che mi guardano stupefatti....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> in paese è difficile trovarli......ogni volta che vedo un napoletano mi sento a casa, attacco a parlare in dialetto...i colleghi che mi guardano stupefatti....


tu parli napoletano???


----------



## LDS (13 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> tu parli napoletano???


 
non lo so scrivere, ma certo....è casa!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non lo so scrivere, ma certo....è casa!


scriverlo è difficilissimo....come mai lo parli?


----------



## Old giobbe (13 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ma sai cosa è....che a me è sempre piaciuta la figa, solo che non ho mai trovato una ragazza a cui piacesse il cazzo come a me la figa! Adesso che ho trovato una donna che mi scopa come un coniglio....non so, mi sento meglio!



Credo che le cose siano più complicate di così. Ti attizza ancora perché fa i tira e molla. Se te la desse via come il pane ti saresti già stufato e cercheresti emozioni “nuove” in una nuova donna (esperienza personale).


----------



## LDS (13 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> scriverlo è difficilissimo....come mai lo parli?


 
ho la casa in costiera, ci vado tutti gli anni da quando avevo 3 mesi...i miei nonni sono di napoli....è casa


----------



## LDS (13 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Credo che le cose siano più complicate di così. Ti attizza ancora perché fa i tira e molla. Se te la desse via come il pane ti saresti già stufato e cercheresti emozioni “nuove” in una nuova donna (esperienza personale).


forse.....ma a me piace tantissimo oltre che fisicamente....sono proprio perso per questa.

E nonostante tutto, mi attizzano le altre....


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ma sai cosa è....che a me è sempre piaciuta la figa, solo che non ho mai trovato una ragazza a cui piacesse il cazzo come a me la figa! Adesso che ho trovato una donna che mi scopa come un coniglio....non so, mi sento meglio!


 
sei nella età che merita anche scopare come conigli... e se non lo fai ora...
è che giobbe ci ha paura di una così, ed allora consiglia ritiri spirituali a tutti, pensando così di sfuggire dalle tentazioni della carne.
ahè.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> forse.....ma a me piace tantissimo oltre che fisicamente....sono proprio perso per questa.
> 
> E nonostante tutto, mi attizzano le altre....


perchè nessuna ti ha ancora ribaltato come dio comanda...


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> in paese è difficile trovarli......ogni volta che vedo un napoletano mi sento a casa, attacco a parlare in dialetto...i colleghi che mi guardano stupefatti....


soprattutto quando dicono diieci e non dieci... mmmm che sturbo


----------



## Old giobbe (13 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sei nella età che merita anche scopare come conigli... e se non lo fai ora...
> è che giobbe ci ha paura di una così, ed allora consiglia ritiri spirituali a tutti, pensando così di sfuggire dalle tentazioni della carne.
> ahè.



Giobbe in gioventù c'è già passato per una così e si è rotto le balle in due mesi.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ma sai cosa è....che a me è sempre piaciuta l....!



linguaggio totalmente inappropriato!

Rifallo e ti cancello il post!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2008)

Ah, e ti ho dato un'infrazione...


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ah, e ti ho dato un'infrazione...


ma dai, Verena... ha solo detto la verità..
madò che forum di preti e suore che è diventato questo...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> soprattutto quando dicono *diieci *e non dieci... mmmm che sturbo


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Giobbe in gioventù c'è già passato per una così e si è rotto le balle in due mesi.


se se...


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2008)

Anna, non è il concetto.

Puo' dire quel che vuole.

Ma è il linguaggio INAPPROPRIATO che a molti puo' dare fastidio.

Se LDS si sforza di esprimersi senza turpiloquio, io personalmente sono molto piu' felice!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Anna, non è il concetto.
> 
> Puo' dire quel che vuole.
> 
> ...


 
sei seria?


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Anna, non è il concetto.
> 
> Puo' dire quel che vuole.
> 
> ...


ma ti rendi almeno conto che la gente che frequenta questo sito di parole così ne ha sentite e dette a più non posso? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




a parte giobbe, ovviamente..


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

no, ma davvero... 
possibile mai che una parola come figa possa scandalizzare qualcuno?

e mi chiedo davvero se il pronunciarla o scriverla, sia poi così diverso dal dirla in intimità.. cosa cambia?


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sei nella età che merita anche scopare come conigli... e se non lo fai ora...
> è che giobbe ci ha paura di una così, ed allora consiglia ritiri spirituali a tutti, pensando così di sfuggire dalle tentazioni della carne.
> ahè.


e certo. Se uno non dice che sbava come una lumaca dietro a una figa vuol dire che la teme.
Madonna anna, che discorsi del c.......

Il discorso è esattamente ribaltabile. Vedi lds , ti dirò una gran verità.
Di donne che amano il c..... ce ne sono a bizzeffe. é che oltre a quello c'è altro e non lo mettono come bisogno primario e unico della vita.
comprì??


----------



## Lettrice (13 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e certo. Se uno non dice che sbava come una lumaca dietro a una figa vuol dire che la teme.
> Madonna anna, che discorsi del c.......
> 
> Il discorso è esattamente ribaltabile. Vedi lds , ti dirò una gran verità.
> ...


Quoto .


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Settembre 2008)

letty lo so che scherzi ma fra mille epiteti vacchetta è quello che più m'infastidisce...un po' al pari di cagnetta..


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *e certo. Se uno non dice che sbava come una lumaca dietro a una figa vuol dire che la teme.*
> *Madonna anna, che discorsi del c.......
> *


*

*
scrivi pure cazzo, che è più diretto e meno qualunquista!

a parte ciò, io ho la mia idea sulle purghe che si autoinfligge giobbe, ma non ho alcuna pretesa che tu le condivida.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> [/b]
> scrivi pure cazzo, che è più diretto e meno qualunquista!
> 
> a parte ciò, io ho la mia idea sulle purghe che si autoinfligge giobbe, ma non ho alcuna pretesa che tu le condivida.


cazzo. Ora è meno qualunquista??
cuntent?


----------



## Lettrice (13 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> letty lo so che scherzi ma fra mille epiteti vacchetta è quello che più m'infastidisce...un po' al pari di cagnetta..


ok lo levo


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ok lo levo


gracias, carognetta!!


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> letty lo so che scherzi ma fra mille epiteti vacchetta è quello che più m'infastidisce...un po' al pari di cagnetta..


perché?


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> perché?


bhò, a pelle. M'infastidisce.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cazzo. Ora è meno qualunquista??
> cuntent?


decisamente.
se dire cazzo ti viene spontaneo, è bello che tu lo scriva.
sono le forzature che tolgono brillantezza...


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2008)

Comunque Emma si sono seria.

Il turpiloquio infastidisce me e non credo soltanto me. Si puo' parlare di tutto anche senza disseminare quattro parolacce in mezza riga.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> decisamente.
> se dire cazzo ti viene spontaneo, è bello che tu lo scriva.
> sono le forzature che tolgono brillantezza...


specie quando uno si sforza di essere volgare e/o alternativo a tutti i costi!


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> decisamente.
> se dire cazzo ti viene spontaneo, è bello che tu lo scriva.
> sono le forzature che tolgono brillantezza...


non siamo solo io e te.
Se a qualcuno dà fastidio che mi frega scriverlo?
Si era capito no??
poi io lo dico già abbastanza ...

ps ti sembro forzata??


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> specie quando uno si sforza di essere volgare e/o alternativo a tutti i costi!


e tu nei sai, sì, di come è fatto uno che si sforza di essere volgare?

secondo me tu hai la testa troppo infarcita di cultura bigotto/americana.

a me fanno praticamente schifo e tu ci sguazzi dentro prendendo ad esempio i loro telefilm del cazzo.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non siamo solo io e te.
> Se a qualcuno dà fastidio che mi frega scriverlo?
> Si era capito no??
> poi io lo dico già abbastanza ...
> ...


o senti, fai come vuoi.
io ti conosco per come sei e non mi sei mai sembrata titubante sullo scrivere cazzo. poi che ne so... 
vorrei sapere cosa ti ha condizionata.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> o senti, fai come vuoi.
> io ti conosco per come sei e non mi sei mai sembrata titubante sullo scrivere cazzo. poi che ne so...
> * vorrei sapere cosa ti ha condizionata*.


niente anna. Avevo appena letto che dava fastidio . tutto qua.
a me non lo da ma ,ripeto non mi cambia molto


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e tu nei sai, sì, di come è fatto uno che si sforza di essere volgare?
> 
> secondo me tu hai la testa troppo infarcita di cultura bigotto/americana.
> 
> a me fanno praticamente schifo e tu ci sguazzi dentro prendendo ad esempio i loro telefilm del cazzo.


ecco, adesso che mi hai dato la lezione di vita sei contenta?

Ne faro' tesoro, spero questo ti appaghi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> specie quando uno si sforza di essere volgare e/o alternativo a tutti i costi!


Non è solo la parola a disturbare, ma soprattutto il pensiero che riduce una donna e un uomo a una genitalità ...forzata.
Anche perché poi lui stesso dimostra che non di quello si tratta.
Il bisogno adolescenziale di trasdgredire con i termini sessuali può essere anche contenuto senza limitare l'espressione del pensiero...


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2008)

Exactement....


----------



## MK (13 Settembre 2008)

*Uè*

Cos'è, il nervosismo del sabato pomeriggio? Capisco con questo tempo pazzo che... 

ps comunque a me il linguaggio diretto non irrita. Cazzo sì e figa no? Mah...


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è solo la parola a disturbare, ma soprattutto il pensiero che riduce una donna e un uomo a una genitalità ...forzata.
> Anche perché poi lui stesso dimostra che non di quello si tratta.
> Il bisogno adolescenziale di trasdgredire con i termini sessuali può essere anche contenuto senza limitare l'espressione del pensiero...


Anna non mi sembra tanto adolescente e oramai son termini così usati che viene spontaneo....

eh dai!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Anna non mi sembra tanto adolescente e oramai son termini così usati che viene spontaneo....
> 
> eh dai!


La richiesta era nei confronti di LdS che forse non è adolescente neppure lui, ma tende ad esprimersi in modo che appare volutamente offensivo nei confronti delle donne.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ecco, adesso che mi hai dato la lezione di vita sei contenta?
> 
> Ne faro' tesoro, spero questo ti appaghi.


no. 
se però speri che io cambi modo di pormi... spiacente ma non ci siamo proprio.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è solo la parola a disturbare, ma soprattutto il pensiero che riduce una donna e un uomo a una genitalità ...forzata.
> Anche perché poi lui stesso dimostra che non di quello si tratta.
> Il bisogno adolescenziale di trasdgredire con i termini sessuali può essere anche contenuto senza limitare l'espressione del pensiero...


ma dai... ma non si possono leggere certe assurdità...
ma volete un forum di soli giobbe?
e allora ditelo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma dai... ma non si possono leggere certe assurdità...
> ma volete un forum di soli giobbe?
> e allora ditelo...


 Ma vuoi interpretare sempre a modo tuo, cazzo!


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma dai... ma non si possono leggere certe assurdità...
> ma volete un forum di soli giobbe?
> e allora ditelo...


ora mi fai incazzare!!
ma che palle. Bisogna sempre dare addosso a qualcuno per esprimere idee?


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Cos'è, il nervosismo del sabato pomeriggio? Capisco con questo tempo pazzo che...
> 
> ps comunque a me il linguaggio diretto non irrita. Cazzo sì e figa no? Mah...


cazzo culo figa tette...
come diceva il tipo sul triciclo nel programma della dandini


----------



## Lettrice (13 Settembre 2008)

Ragazzi peace and respect... grazie a dio siamo tutti diversi.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ora mi fai incazzare!!
> ma che palle. Bisogna sempre dare addosso a qualcuno per esprimere idee?


io non do' addosso a nessuno... dico solo la verità.
e poi senti chi parla...
dai su..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> cazzo culo figa tette...
> come diceva il tipo *sul triciclo* nel programma della dandini


 Appunto...


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma vuoi interpretare sempre a modo tuo, cazzo!


certo.
se c'è una cosa non negoziabile è proprio il mio essere come mi leggi.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> io non do' addosso a nessuno... dico solo la verità.
> e poi senti chi parla...
> dai su..


a chi darei addosso??
rispondi in fretta che devo andare a comprare la carne per le polpette


----------



## Lettrice (13 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> certo.
> se c'è una cosa non negoziabile è proprio il mio essere come mi leggi.



Pero' c'e' anche l'essere degli altri che non puoi sempre scansare per fare posto al tuo.

Per me vacchetta e' carino ad Asu infastidisce... se lo levo non mi fa nessuna differenza ma la fa per altri... o no?

Posso sempre scrivere capretta


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' c'e' anche l'essere degli altri che non puoi sempre scansare per fare posto al tuo.
> 
> Per me vacchetta e' carino ad Asu infastidisce... se lo levo non mi fa nessuna differenza ma la fa per altri... o no?
> 
> Posso sempre scrivere capretta


tibetana però!!


----------



## Lettrice (13 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tibetana però!!


Assolutamente no.

Capretta nostrana 100% italiana


----------



## MK (13 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tibetana però!!


Cazzo, lo stavo scrivendo io! Mi hai rubato la battuta


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Assolutamente no.
> 
> Capretta nostrana 100% italiana


vada per vacchetta


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a chi darei addosso??
> rispondi in fretta che devo andare a comprare la carne per le polpette


come si fa a rispondere seriamente a una che alle 18 punto 30 del sabato non ha ancora comprato la carne per le polpette?


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> come si fa a rispondere seriamente a una che alle 18 punto 30 del sabato non ha ancora comprato la carne per le polpette?


sono appena tornata dal macellaio!!
l'ora migliore per non trovare massaie incarognite che si disputano un trancio di manzo..
ora vò a fare le polpette e poi ti fò sapere 

	
	
		
		
	


	








le mie polpette sono di una bontà..ma chettelodicoaffà


----------



## Lettrice (13 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sono appena tornata dal macellaio!!
> *l'ora migliore per non trovare massaie incarognite che si disputano un trancio di manzo..*
> ora vò a fare le polpette e poi ti fò sapere
> 
> ...



La dobbiamo prendere per una metafora?


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> io non do' addosso a nessuno... dico solo la verità.
> e poi senti chi parla...
> dai su..


detieni la Verità tu...ammazza ..è tornato il Verbo sulla terra e si è manifestato proprio qui, su Tradimento.



o MIRACOLO signori!

Ora ti spego una cosuccia piccola e semplice e detta attraverso concettini elementari..seguimi, e prova a fare qualche sforzetto cara la nostra anticoformista : conosci la distinzione tra RISPETTO ( la tolleranza ) e l IPOCRISIA? vedi cara annuccia questi due concetti che spesso e volentieri tu - a tuo danno- confondi, chiamano in causa *l'atteggiamento* *, lo spirito* di chi scrive quassu'.

E l'atteggiamento attraverso il quale si rispettano le morme *morali e non moralistiche (* magari la distinzione te la fai spiegare dai maestri paripatetici in 101 se non ci arrivi ) lìatteggiamento dicevo..è anche quello di osservare una " buona educazione".

Comprendiamo bene che il tuo pseudo anticonformismo vuole negare sistematicamente questa distinzione e lo fa attraverso un'affannosa quanto modesta debole argomentazione che ha ,come unico scopo, quello di sorreggere una debole autostima ...ma che ci vuoi fare, noi riusciamo a tollerarti, sorridendone anche. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





quindi continua pure a ferire con _nonchalance l'_altrui sensibilità, sappiamo ( o quantomeno* so )da tempo* dove collocarti. 

fare l'anticonformista tacciando di conformismo o di qualunquismo ( dimmi te poi che cz. centra il qualunquismo in questo contesto) il vicino , che magari si sforza con coscienza di rispettare il prossimo è un atteggiamento proprio degli adolescenti, di coloro che devono fare per forza i _bastian contrari_ senza domandarsi se la loro è una vera e coraggiosa ribellione ad una convenzione nevrotica ( quella della educazione ) o solo un nuovo (seppur al rovescio) condizionamento, che egli subisce dai comportamenti altrui. 

Mi sembri una che vuol vivere...come dire... "controcorrente" solo per rabbia , perchè mancando di vera autonomia e libertà di scegliere,anche sulla base di una etica ,in questo caso, *del rispetto,* accusa gli altri di ipocrisia..una conformista dell'anticonformismo. e sola quassu' non sei. 

Buon prosieguio


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Settembre 2008)

*ps.*

ahhh.un consiglio Signora Anna; sempre dai paripatetici ( 101 ) fatti insegnare la diversità che corre tra il concetto di_ Verità,_ e quello di _sincerità._

Non ti parlo di un terzo :quello cioè della _percezione soggettiva_ perchè ti confonderei ulteriormente quelle poche e modeste idee che riesci a farti sugli altri. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








- dopo aver letto il thrad "senza sensi di colpa "-



a ri saluti


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ahhh.un consiglio Signora Anna; *sempre dai paripatetici ( 101 )* fatti insegnare la diversità che corre tra il concetto di_ Verità,_ e quello di _sincerità._
> 
> Non ti parlo di un terzo :quello cioè della _percezione soggettiva_ perchè ti confonderei ulteriormente quelle poche e modeste idee che riesci a farti sugli altri.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Comprendiamo bene che il tuo pseudo anticonformismo vuole negare sistematicamente questa distinzione e lo fa attraverso un'affannosa quanto modesta debole argomentazione che ha ,come unico scopo, *quello di sorreggere una debole autostima* ...ma che ci vuoi fare, noi riusciamo a tollerarti, sorridendone anche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scusa, ma sembri il bue che dà del cornuto all'asino.
L'hai accusata di poca sensibilità e mancanza di rispetto nei confronti degli altri e ti comporti nello stesso modo proclamando il tuo verbo e la tua verità sulla sua ipotetica mancanza di stima per sè stessa e di autonomia. Ma tu che ne sai??
Dite quel che volete, io preferisco un bel "vaffanculo stonza" a queste deboli quanto fantasiose letture psicologiche fatte al solo scopo di ferire.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa, ma sembri il bue che dà del cornuto all'asino.
> L'hai accusata di poca sensibilità e mancanza di rispetto nei confronti degli altri e ti comporti nello stesso modo proclamando il tuo verbo e la tua verità sulla sua ipotetica mancanza di stima per sè stessa e di autonomia. Ma tu che ne sai??
> Dite quel che volete, io preferisco un bel "vaffanculo stonza" a queste letture psicologiche fatte al solo scopo di ferire.


 
in formissima signora mia...buongiorno


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> in formissima signora mia...buongiorno


ciao emma.
Tutto ok?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao emma.
> Tutto ok?


 stanotte leone stamattina cogliona ma tutto ok
mi son divertita tantissimo alla festa ieri
...alla fine di rosso vestita.....letrice m'ammazzerà


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

*cara Asu*

Ognuno di noi ha le proprie esperienze con le manifestazioni delle persone.

Come ognuno di noi reagisce nei modi e in tempi del tutto personali. 

Detto questo potrei anche essere esclusa irrevocabilmente da questa comunity,accetterei questa scelta rimanendo in pace con me stessa. Per considerami libera di scrivere quello che desidero non ho avuto mai bisogno di entrare in una zona " libera", ho *quasi* sempre tollerato chi ritenevo andasse fuori dalle quelle che io considero le piu' elementari regole di rispetto reciproco, le regole riesco a impartirmele in autonomia quando si tratta di relazioni tra persone. 

Ognuno ha il proprio stile, lo puoi contestare liberamente Asu come hai fatto, Non mi sento affatto offesa, nè tantomeno incompresa.

micio


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi ha le proprie esperienze con le manifestazioni delle persone.
> 
> Come ognuno di noi reagisce nei modi e in tempi del tutto personali.
> 
> ...


non era certamente il mio scopo offenderti, micetta.
Ti facevo notare quello che io consideravo un controsenso.
E' che io credo che anche l'offesa o il battibecco virtuale debba restare su certe righe ma mi rendo conto che spesso le oltrepasso anch'io.
Sai com'è, è molto più facile vedere i difetti degli altri anche quando sono così simili ai tuoi.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non era certamente il mio scopo offenderti, micetta.
> Ti facevo notare quello che io consideravo un controsenso.
> E' che io credo che anche l'offesa o il battibecco virtuale debba restare su certe righe ma mi rendo conto che spesso le oltrepasso anch'io.
> Sai com'è, è molto più facile vedere i difetti degli altri anche quando sono così simili ai tuoi.


 

tutto okkei asu...andiam a prepare la pappa....

sempre du palle a proposito, se fossi sola mi ciberei di aria, e invece ho degli attacchi di bulimia quasi.ma vomitassi almeno


----------



## Old evergreen (14 Settembre 2008)

ripassa...vedi che ripassa..


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

chiedo scusa alle persone che si sono sentite ferite e colpite dalla parola cazzo e figa da me pronunciata esprimendo il sentimento sessuale che mi percuote al momento.

Ho dato l'ok a verena per cancellare il post infamante, qualora ella lo ritenga necessario. Tuttavia a me non sembra di aver sconquassato l'animo di nessuno, e tantomeno mi sento infantile, gretto o qualsivoglia epiteto da voi pensato perchè esprimo ciò che penso. 

A me piace la figa, e non mi sento in difetto a dirlo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> chiedo scusa alle persone che si sono sentite ferite e colpite dalla parola cazzo e figa da me pronunciata esprimendo il sentimento sessuale che mi percuote al momento.
> 
> Ho dato l'ok a verena per cancellare il post infamante, qualora ella lo ritenga necessario. Tuttavia a me non sembra di aver sconquassato l'animo di nessuno, e tantomeno mi sento infantile, gretto o qualsivoglia epiteto da voi pensato perchè esprimo ciò che penso.
> 
> A me piace la figa, e non mi sento in difetto a dirlo.


 Fai finta di non capire.
Ma ...fatti tuoi.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> chiedo scusa alle persone che si sono sentite ferite e colpite dalla parola cazzo e figa da me pronunciata esprimendo il sentimento sessuale che mi percuote al momento.
> 
> Ho dato l'ok a verena per cancellare il post infamante, qualora ella lo ritenga necessario. Tuttavia a me non sembra di aver sconquassato l'animo di nessuno, e tantomeno mi sento infantile, gretto o qualsivoglia epiteto da voi pensato perchè esprimo ciò che penso.
> 
> *A me piace la figa, e non mi sento in difetto a dirlo.*


Tranquillo LDS, non sei il primo e non sarai certo l'unico.
Però non sono tutte uguali eh, non generalizziamo pure lì.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fai finta di non capire.
> Ma ...fatti tuoi.


 
Ma guarda che ho capito benissimo. Non ti arrabbiare persa.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Tranquillo LDS, non sei il primo e non sarai certo l'unico.
> Però non sono tutte uguali eh, non generalizziamo pure lì.


 
non generalizzo...anzi!


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> chiedo scusa alle persone che si sono sentite ferite e colpite dalla parola cazzo e figa da me pronunciata esprimendo il sentimento sessuale che mi percuote al momento.
> 
> Ho dato l'ok a verena per cancellare il post infamante, qualora ella lo ritenga necessario. Tuttavia a me non sembra di aver sconquassato l'animo di nessuno, e tantomeno mi sento infantile, gretto o qualsivoglia epiteto da voi pensato perchè esprimo ciò che penso.
> 
> A me piace la figa, e non mi sento in difetto a dirlo.


 
vedi Libertà, a me non da fastidio l'uso di quel termine, me ne ha dato contestualmente al thread. 

Dire " a me piace la figa" non è come dire " a me piace il risotto" perchè sembra che si voglia svilire o escludere quello che c'è intorno all'organo sessuale. se poi sei convinto consapevolmente di volerlo escludere è una scelta che riguarda te e hai facoltà di farlo... mi consentirai pero' di osservare che si tratterà di una pulsione sessuale, e non di un Zentimento d'ammore.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vedi Libertà, a me non da fastidio l'uso di quel termine, me ne ha dato contestualmente al thread.
> 
> Dire " a me piace la figa" non è come dire " a me piace il risotto" perchè sembra che si voglia svilire o escludere quello che c'è intorno all'organo sessuale. se poi sei convinto consapevolmente di volerlo escludere è una scelta che riguarda te e hai facoltà di farlo... mi consentirai pero' di osservare che si tratterà di una pulsione sessuale, e non di un Zentimento d'ammore.


.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2008)

Appunto!


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Appunto!


Sciura Vere, ma questo viso ti assomiglia?


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vedi Libertà, a me non da fastidio l'uso di quel termine, me ne ha dato contestualmente al thread.
> 
> Dire " a me piace la figa" non è come dire " a me piace il risotto" perchè sembra che si voglia svilire o escludere quello che c'è intorno all'organo sessuale. se poi sei convinto consapevolmente di volerlo escludere è una scelta che riguarda te e hai facoltà di farlo... mi consentirai pero' di osservare che si tratterà di una pulsione sessuale, e non di un Zentimento d'ammore.


 
io sono innamorato di questa donna, sono completamente perso e mi piace la sua figa. Non vedo per quale motivo dobbiate prendervela per una cosa più naturale di questa.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> io sono innamorato di questa donna, sono completamente perso e mi piace la sua figa. Non vedo per quale motivo dobbiate prendervela per una cosa più naturale di questa.



Non hai scritto esattamente questo nell'altro post... per inciso non che me ne freghi...


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non hai scritto esattamente questo nell'altro post... per inciso non che me ne freghi...


 
mi ricordo cosa ho scritto, e non ci ho visto allora, ne ci vedo ora nulla che denigri l'importanza della femminilità.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Lds, non è che stai professando 'sta grande verità eh??
Ti piace la figa.
Grazie al cazzo.(con buona pace di anna...)
A parte gli omosessuali ,non è che ne conosca molti che non condividano questo gusto.
Solo che se una donna ripete fino alla noia che le piace il cazzo capisci anche tu che dopo un po' non la si prende più tanto in considerazione.
comprì??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Sciura Vere, ma questo viso ti assomiglia?


 Un po' sì ...ma bionda


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Lds, non è che stai professando 'sta grande verità eh??
> Ti piace la figa.
> Grazie al cazzo.(con buona pace di anna...)
> A parte gli omosessuali ,non è che ne conosca molti che non condividano questo gusto.
> ...


 
azz, perchè ogni cosa che dico punta sempre alla figa? No perchè se è così allora sono malato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ! di una malattia che mi piace, ma malato.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> azz, perchè ogni cosa che dico punta sempre alla figa? No perchè se è così allora sono malato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


più che malato direi un po'monotematico o a corto di argomenti


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> io sono innamorato di questa donna, sono completamente perso e mi piace la sua figa. Non vedo per quale motivo dobbiate prendervela per una cosa più naturale di questa.


 
prendermela? mbe'....non è proprio cosi


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un po' sì ...ma bionda


ammazza...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Lds, non è che stai professando 'sta grande verità eh??
> Ti piace la figa.
> Grazie al cazzo.(con buona pace di anna...)
> A parte gli omosessuali ,non è che ne conosca molti che non condividano questo gusto.
> ...


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> più che malato direi un po'monotematico o a corto di argomenti


scusa, asu, ma su un thread in cui inneggio alla figa, non mi sembra il caso di interrogarci sui perchè del mondo!


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> prendermela? mbe'....non è proprio cosi


 

c'è qulcuno che se l'è presa....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ti piace la figa.
> Grazie al cazzo.


Prego!


----------



## Lettrice (14 Settembre 2008)

Dubito che qualcuno se la sia presa... certo che riferirsi a un essere umano che si dice di amare come figa-cazzo-culo-tette e' proprio volar basso...

La figa l'hanno tutte le donne, cosi' come tette e culo... cazzo gli uomini e anche il culo... credo che a differenziare gli esseri umani sia altro.

Se poi tu stai con una persona perche' gli piace il cazzo e te la figa... credo ci sia ben poco da dire... o no?


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dubito che qualcuno se la sia presa... certo che riferirsi a un essere umano che si dice di amare come figa-cazzo-culo-tette e' proprio volar basso...
> 
> La figa l'hanno tutte le donne, cosi' come tette e culo... cazzo gli uomini e anche il culo... credo che a differenziare gli esseri umani sia altro.
> 
> Se poi tu stai con una persona perche' gli piace il cazzo e te la figa... credo ci sia ben poco da dire... o no?


 
ti dico che qualcuno se l'è presa. 

Ma ovvio che c'è dell'altro, sono preso emotivamente, mi batte il cuore quando mi guarda, ribollisco quando mi prende per mano. Starei ore anche solo a guardarla, ad ascoltarla. E mi piace tantissimo fare sesso con lei, perchè mi porta in paradiso. 

Ho capito che l'espressione non era gradita....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (14 Settembre 2008)

LdS è un po' caprone e diretto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  p  erò almeno è chiaro... cmq nn è molto bello che la donna sia sempre esemplificata come un 'inutile ammasso di carne' intorno ad una fi*a'...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





poi, uff, ora LdS hai due cartellini ed io solo uno, vedrò di impegnarmi x prenderne un altro!


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> LdS è un po' caprone e diretto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
permettimi caro corno....che vere me ne ha rifilati 3 in mezza giornata! Sei ben lontano da me. Che forse sono il più titolato del forum con i miei 4 cartellini vi guardo tutti dall'alto al basso.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> permettimi caro corno....che vere me ne ha rifilati 3 in mezza giornata! Sei ben lontano da me. Che forse sono il più titolato del forum con i miei 4 cartellini vi guardo tutti dall'alto al basso.









addirittura!?!?!?!?! allora dico: caz*o, fi*a, cu*o, tet*e, le donne sono tutte stron*e, LdS pure!


----------



## Lettrice (14 Settembre 2008)

Il titolo del thread e' *fascino maturo*...  tutto cio' di cui si parla e figa-cazzo... ehhh si.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il titolo del thread e' *fascino maturo*... tutto cio' di cui si parla e figa-cazzo... ehhh si.


difatti è degenerato.

A me sarebbe piaciuto sapere a quanti ventenni attizzano quelle di quaranta....e qua invece si parla solo di tette e culi


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> addirittura!?!?!?!?! allora dico: caz*o, fi*a, cu*o, tet*e, le donne sono tutte stron*e, LdS pure!


 
no corno, tu mi invidi perchè io ho 4 cartellini!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> no corno, tu mi invidi perchè io ho 4 cartellini!


si!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





vabbè, ora smetto perché il gioco è bello se dura poco...

cmq riguardo al tuo 'problema' io la penso così: a 20 anni si è attratti dalle 40enni perché vedi esperienza, divertimento, ecc., man mano che si cresce si cercano donne con età inversamente proporzionale (infatti si vedono tanti 50enni con ragazze 20enni (soprattutto se il 50enne ha il porsche.... :condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )


----------



## Lettrice (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> difatti è degenerato.
> 
> A me sarebbe piaciuto sapere a quanti ventenni attizzano quelle di quaranta....e qua invece si parla solo di tette e culi


Hai cominciato tu caro 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Avresti dovuto impostare il thread su un altro _piano_... se esordisci con "mi piace la fifa" dubito si finisca parlando dei massimi sistemi...

La forma ha il suo impatto


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> si!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
si, sono d'accordo.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Lds, non è che stai professando 'sta grande verità eh??
> Ti piace la figa.
> Grazie al cazzo.(con buona pace di anna...)
> A parte gli omosessuali ,non è che ne conosca molti che non condividano questo gusto.
> ...





























Anche e soprattutto perchè NON tutti/tutte sono uguali e quindi non è vero che uno/una vale l'altro/a.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai cominciato tu caro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non ho esordito così.rileggiti il primo post.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Anche e soprattutto perchè NON tutti/tutte sono uguali e quindi non è vero che uno/una vale l'altro/a.


 
pienamente d'accordo.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> si!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah beh se il livello è questo... altro che volare basso... rasoterra direi.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non ho esordito così.rileggiti il primo post.


LSD hai ragione va!

Hai impostato un thread ad altissmo livello...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ah beh se il livello è questo... altro che volare basso... rasoterra direi.


anche secondo me, nn generalizzo, ma ci sn tanti 'vecchietti' che cercano giovincelle e queste cedono moooooooolto più facilemnte se il vecchietto in questione ha i soldi.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> anche secondo me, nn generalizzo, ma ci sn tanti 'vecchietti' che cercano giovincelle e queste cedono moooooooolto più facilemnte se il vecchietto in questione ha i soldi.


Mica solo le giovincelle. Però non siamo tutte uguali, per fortuna.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comincio invece a pensare che gli uomini beh... particolarmente sensibili all'argomento. Ammetto che le parti anatomiche di una 20enne sono più appetibili.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> al nord non se ne vedono tanti di campani....è facile attaccare bottone ed evitare le figure di merda. Almeno quelle iniziali.
















ah no?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> LSD hai ragione va!
> 
> Hai impostato un thread ad altissmo livello...


brutta bestia l'invidia. aprine uno sui malloreddusu alla campidanese e non fare l'acida


----------



## Lettrice (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mica solo le giovincelle. Però non siamo tutte uguali, per fortuna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cosi' come la tasca di un 50enne con la Porsche e' piu' appetibile di quella di un ventenne in motorino...

Mi sembra uno scambio equo e in un certo qual modo "onesto"

Inzomma se mi devo trombare un Tutankamen che almeno mi lasci i tesori!


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cosi' come la tasca di un 50enne con la Porsche e' piu' appetibile di quella di un ventenne in motorino...
> 
> Mi sembra uno scambio equo e in un certo qual modo "onesto"
> 
> Inzomma se mi devo trombare un Tutankamen che almeno mi lasci i tesori!


 





















   guarda piuttosto...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> guarda piuttosto...



Piuttosto io ci metterei una lapide... ma non mi sento di critica le esigenze altrui... dico che se lo dovessi fare, intendo stare con un uomo che potrebbe essere mio padre, lo farei per amore o per molto ma molto piu' di una Porsche... ci vuole grandezza anche in queste cose...


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Piuttosto io ci metterei una lapide... ma non mi sento di critica le esigenze altrui... dico che se lo dovessi fare, intendo stare con un uomo che potrebbe essere mio padre, lo farei per amore o per molto ma molto piu' di una Porsche... ci vuole grandezza anche in queste cose...





























Credo che per me sarebbe impossibile farlo (stare con un uomo che potrebbe essere mio padre), ma nella vita non si sa mai...


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

si si, la ragazzina di 22 anni con il nonno di 65 è innamoratissima! Certo, della ferrari, dell'appartamento, del vestito di prada.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> si si, la ragazzina di 22 anni con il nonno di 65 è innamoratissima! Certo, della ferrari, dell'appartamento, del vestito di prada.


esistono anche donne che s'innamorano veramente di uomini più grandi.
A me è capitato senza che avesse ferrari o vestito di prada.
E allora??


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> esistono anche donne che s'innamorano veramente di uomini più grandi.
> A me è capitato senza che avesse ferrari o vestito di prada.
> E allora??


 
l'eccezione che conferma la regola.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *esistono anche donne che s'innamorano veramente di uomini più grandi.*
> A me è capitato senza che avesse ferrari o vestito di prada.
> E allora??




vedi Rita, 'nfatti...!


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> si si, la ragazzina di 22 anni con il nonno di 65 è innamoratissima! Certo, della ferrari, dell'appartamento, del vestito di prada.


 
non fare il superficiale. non è come pensi, spesso entrano in gioco  motivazioni ben  piu profonde.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> vedi Rita, 'nfatti...!


ciusto.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

o fay  mi pare di ricordare...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> si si, la ragazzina di 22 anni con il nonno di 65 è innamoratissima! Certo, della ferrari, dell'appartamento, del vestito di prada.


E quindi? Anche se fosse?
Pensi che il 65enne la ami? La usa e lei usa lui... mi sembra piu' onesto di misero adulterio


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

ma scusa, io non dico 10 anni, io parlo di venticinque o trent'anni in più. Siamo onesti dai. A vent'anni con uno di cinquanta.......


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma scusa, io non dico 10 anni, io parlo di venticinque o trent'anni in più. Siamo onesti dai. A vent'anni con uno di cinquanta.......


cazzo, ma ci sei o ci fai??
hai intitolato un thread il fascino  maturo...
non parlavi della 40enni?? tu quanti ne hai??
su, via ..si scrive per fare o cosa??


----------



## Lettrice (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cazzo, ma ci sei o ci fai??
> hai intitolato un thread il fascino  maturo...
> non parlavi della 40enni?? tu quanti ne hai??
> su, via ..si scrive per fare o cosa??


Ma lui e' per la figa non per il soldo... la situazione si ridimensiona automaticamente


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cazzo, ma ci sei o ci fai??
> hai intitolato un thread il fascino maturo...
> non parlavi della 40enni?? tu quanti ne hai??
> su, via ..si scrive per fare o cosa??


 
io parlavo di sesso, solo sesso.


----------



## Old Holly (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma scusa, io non dico 10 anni, io parlo di venticinque o trent'anni in più. Siamo onesti dai. A vent'anni con uno di cinquanta.......



Se quello di 50 assomiglia a Bentivoglio... pure senza soldi!!!
Va bè che non faccio testo perchè non ho più 25 anni, ma penso che se un uomo è affascinante...


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> o fay  mi pare di ricordare...


anche!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> io parlavo di sesso, solo sesso.


ridicolo.
Le persone che non si rendono conto di arrampicarsi sui vetri o che non hanno la sana consapevolezza che possono dire stronzate sono fastidiosamente ridicole.

Un forum esiste anche per confrontarsi non per dire la propria (cazzata) e indossare il paraocchi.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2008)

Micio (grazie Persa) di Natalie Dormer ho la pelle bianchissima, il viso regolare e gli occhi chiari.
Ma non sono bruna....!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Credo che per me sarebbe impossibile farlo (stare con un uomo che potrebbe essere mio padre), ma nella vita non si sa mai...


Perché no se non trovi strano poter stare con uno che ti potrebbe essere figlio...


Però temo che in entrambi i casi chi viene usata sia più frequentemente la donna...


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ridicolo.
> Le persone che non si rendono conto di arrampicarsi sui vetri o che non hanno la sana consapevolezza che possono dire stronzate sono fastidiosamente ridicole.
> 
> Un forum esiste anche per confrontarsi non per dire la propria (cazzata) e indossare il paraocchi.


 

Asu, oggi ti sei fatta iniezioni di acidità!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Asu, oggi ti sei fatta iniezioni di acidità!


e vai di  luoghi comuni.
Non ho trombato e sono in sindrome premestruale.
meglio così?


----------



## Lettrice (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Asu, oggi ti sei fatta iniezioni di acidità!




LSD ti contraddici ad ogni post... scusa ma l'e' vero...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e vai di  luoghi comuni.
> Non ho trombato e sono in sindrome premestruale.
> meglio così?


E sei un po' legnosetta aggiungerei...


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e vai di luoghi comuni.
> Non ho trombato e sono in sindrome premestruale.
> meglio così?


 
non è che ti è andata di traverso della varechina?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E sei un po' legnosetta aggiungerei...


e ho un sassolino nella scarpa..


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non è che ti è andata di traverso della varechina?


siamo un po' a corto di argomenti, eh??
ma va benissimo.
Io la chiudo quando vedo che nonostante ti si faccia notare il mare di contraddizioni in cui stai affogando vai avanti come una panzer.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e ho un sassolino nella scarpa..


 
a lo chiami sassolino? a me sembrava una montagna


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> siamo un po' a corto di argomenti, eh??
> ma va benissimo.
> Io la chiudo quando vedo che nonostante ti si faccia notare il mare di contraddizioni in cui stai affogando vai avanti come una panzer.


 
mi sono stufato di dar adito alle provocazioni tutto qua. Se non ci si arriva, non è mica colpa mia.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Micio (grazie Persa) di Natalie Dormer ho la pelle bianchissima, il viso regolare e gli occhi chiari.
> Ma non sono bruna....!


 ma zei bbona


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

zi è stufato....


a me sembra che non regge la pompa però...


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> zi è stufato....
> 
> 
> a me sembra che non regge la pompa però...


 
guarda ce ne sono di cose in cui duro, ma poi mi becco cartellini....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> esistono anche donne che s'innamorano veramente di uomini più grandi.


senza fare riferimenti a vicende vostre o di altre qui, potrebbe essere perchè è mancata, in infanzia/adolescenza, la figura paterna e, in un certo senso, si vede nel proprio uomo sia un partner che un padre?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> senza fare riferimenti a vicende vostre o di altre qui, potrebbe essere perchè è mancata, in infanzia/adolescenza, la figura paterna e, in un certo senso, si vede nel proprio uomo sia un partner che un padre?


può essere , ma di fatto sono fortemente attratta da uomini più grandi.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> guarda ce ne sono di cose in cui duro, ma poi mi becco cartellini....


 



nell'esercizio della tua virilità?

dai...dai...che lo volevi dire..ti ho offerto la risp. sul piatto d'argento.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> nell'esercizio della tua virilità?
> 
> dai...dai...che lo volevi dire..ti ho offerto la risp. sul piatto d'argento.


 
non serviva dirlo per farlo capire.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> senza fare riferimenti a vicende vostre o di altre qui, potrebbe essere perchè è mancata, in infanzia/adolescenza, la figura paterna e, in un certo senso, si vede nel proprio uomo sia un partner che un padre?


ci sta..come per gli uomini che in qualche modo ricercano sempre una figura in qualche modo materna.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> può essere , ma di fatto sono fortemente attratta da uomini più grandi.


 
io no...sono sempre stati piu' ciovani...chevordi? boh.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non serviva dirlo per farlo capire.


che du palle pero'...vabbè...ti passerà...


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

ma i giovani hanno meno acciacchi....sono freschi....


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> che du palle pero'...vabbè...ti passerà...


 
azz, speriamo di no...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma i giovani hanno meno acciacchi....sono freschi....


niente affatto bello.

anzi!

ho conosciuto uomini molto ma molto maturi anagraficamente che ti giuro erano rocce, facevano arrosire quellli di 20 al loro fianco.

e una classe......da paura avevano...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ci sta..come per gli uomini che in qualche modo ricercano sempre una figura in qualche modo materna.


mmmmh, secondo me nn è uguale, noto che sn molte meno le coppie con lei 50enne e lui 20enne.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> azz, speriamo di no...


 
il chiodo fisso, non la voglia befano!


----------



## Lettrice (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma i giovani hanno meno acciacchi....sono freschi....


Infatti freschi di bavaglino... senza offesa... ho 30 anni ma onestamente non saprei manco che dirgli a un 20enne... e sinceramente di svoltarmi la serata neanche m'interessa...

Preferisco i coetanei max 5 anni piu' grandi...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti freschi di bavaglino... senza offesa... ho 30 anni ma onestamente non saprei manco che dirgli a un 20enne... e sinceramente di svoltarmi la serata neanche m'interessa...
> 
> Preferisco i coetanei max 5 anni piu' grandi...


precisina


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> niente affatto bello.
> 
> anzi!
> 
> ...


 
ma in generale mica sarà così per tutti. Ci sarà sicuramente il cinquantenne che ha fatto palestra tutta una vita, come il ventenne che è flacidone e mollaccione. Ma in generale il vigore di un ventenne dai non ha paragone....ma, ovviamente, io mi baso solo sullo sport, perchè a letto il cinquantenne non so....però insomma, la forza e la resistenza.....


----------



## Lettrice (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> precisina



Si.

Mi piace mettere le cose in chiaro... inoltre devo fare una selezione degli ammiratori


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> mmmmh, secondo me nn è uguale, noto che sn molte meno le coppie con lei 50enne e lui 20enne.


si èvero..forse è questione culturale..certo che una di 50 con uno di 20....mah...me fa ride...qualcosa non va.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  trenta sono troppi, il rapporto è sbilanciato..non puo' durare..se non per una cosa sola..


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si.
> 
> Mi piace mettere le cose in chiaro... inoltre devo fare una selezione degli ammiratori


mo'vuoi dire che uno che ne ha 36 e ti piace gli rutti in faccia?


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti freschi di bavaglino... senza offesa... ho 30 anni ma onestamente non saprei manco che dirgli a un 20enne... e sinceramente di svoltarmi la serata neanche m'interessa...
> 
> Preferisco i coetanei max 5 anni piu' grandi...


 
lo diceva anche la mia collega che ha trent'anni e che aveva avuto solo ragazzi più grandi sempre....e di parecchio....


----------



## Lettrice (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si èvero..forse è questione culturale..certo che una di 50 con uno di 20....mah...me fa ride...qualcosa non va....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo credo _anchio_... anche se iniziata per amore a un certo punto le strade si dividerebbero


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> il chiodo fisso, non la voglia befano!


 
e io del chiodo fisso parlavo. la voglia mi andrà via se mi castrano...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> lo diceva anche la mia collega che ha trent'anni e che aveva avuto solo ragazzi più grandi sempre....e di parecchio....


Ma io non sono la tua collega... e come disse il grandissimo, _francamente me ne infischio_.

Ripeto le prestazioni da maratoneta le lascio volentieri per qualcosa di piu' significativo...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si èvero..forse è questione culturale..certo che una di 50 con uno di 20....mah...me fa ride...qualcosa non va....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cmq 50-20 è un modo di dire, penso che nn cambi molto a dire 45-25 (sia M-->F che F-->M).


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma lui e' per la figa non per il soldo... la situazione si ridimensiona automaticamente


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io non sono la tua collega... e come disse il grandissimo, _francamente me ne infischio_.
> 
> Ripeto le prestazioni da maratoneta le lascio volentieri per qualcosa di piu' significativo...


 
era per dire. 

Ci stanno certi ventenni....un mio compagno di facoltà che adesso dirige un azienda che alla sua età ha sotto di lui migliaia di persone che lavorano da 20 anni. Voglio dire, l'età non conta. Se sei uno con i controcazzi lo sei a 20, a 30, a 40 e a cinquanta.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> guarda ce ne sono di cose in cui duro, ma poi mi becco cartellini....


Cazzo ma tutti uguali... CHE NOIA....


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Cazzo ma tutti uguali... CHE NOIA....


 
era una battuta mk....la prossima volta mi autocensuro.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> era per dire.
> 
> Ci stanno certi ventenni....un mio compagno di facoltà che adesso dirige un azienda che alla sua età ha sotto di lui migliaia di persone che lavorano da 20 anni. Voglio dire, l'età non conta. *Se sei uno con i controcazzi lo sei a 20, a 30, a 40 e a cinquanta.[*/quote]
> 
> Su questo non posso che quotarti...


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> era una battuta mk....la prossima volta mi autocensuro.


Ma a me mica dai fastidio, figurati... E' che battete sempre lì, senza capire che alle DONNE interessa anche altro.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma a me mica dai fastidio, figurati... E' che battete sempre lì, senza capire che alle DONNE interessa anche altro.


 
si lo so.


----------



## Old Sgargiula (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> era per dire.
> 
> Ci stanno certi ventenni....un mio compagno di facoltà che adesso dirige un azienda che alla sua età ha sotto di lui migliaia di persone che lavorano da 20 anni. Voglio dire, l'età non conta. Se sei uno con i controcazzi lo sei a 20, a 30, a 40 e a cinquanta.


Non e' questione di posizione sociale, ma di vissuto... pensare di stare con un ragazzo nato nell'87 quando io venivo eletta Primo Ministro mi prende alle balle...

Gli interessi cambiano nel decennio dai venti ai trenta... c'e' poco da fare.

Sono sempre Lettrice... ma scrivere come Mrs Thatcher ci stava da dio 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Best Regards


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> era per dire.
> 
> Ci stanno certi ventenni....un mio compagno di facoltà che adesso dirige un azienda che alla sua età ha sotto di lui migliaia di persone che lavorano da 20 anni. Voglio dire, l'età non conta. Se sei uno con i controcazzi lo sei a 20, a 30, a 40 e a cinquanta.


Scusa non ti rendi conto che ti dai la zappa sui piedi.
Non sarai ventenne in eterno e se non si cresce, non si matura, non si acquisiscono finezza e capacità con l'età ...stai solo andando verso la decandenza.
Avendo una certa esperienza invece posso dirti che i migliori migliorano, i peggiori peggiorano.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Non e' questione di posizione sociale, ma di vissuto... pensare di stare con un ragazzo nato nell'87 quando io venivo eletta Primo Ministro mi prende alle balle...
> 
> Gli interessi cambiano nel decennio dai venti ai trenta... c'e' poco da fare.
> 
> ...


Certo, non dico mica di no. Ma leopardi a 17 anni aveva una sensibilità, un'emotività che a 50 anni non raggiungi. Mozart a 6 anni ti emozionava come non può nessuno a 60 anni di studio. 
Un ventenne che ti prende, che sa aprire la porta del tuo cuore, può farti perdere i sensi come uno di 40. 
Ci sta il ragazzino immaturo a ventanni come c'è il poppante a 45. E ci sono quelli che hanno già la testa sulle spalle a 18.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Scusa non ti rendi conto che ti dai la zappa sui piedi.
> Non sarai ventenne in eterno e se non si cresce, non si matura, non si acquisiscono finezza e capacità con l'età ...stai solo andando verso la decandenza.
> Avendo una certa esperienza invece posso dirti che i migliori migliorano, i peggiori peggiorano.


 
ti ho già detto che mi sembra di sentir parlare mia madre a volte?


----------



## Old Sgargiula (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Certo, non dico mica di no. Ma leopardi a 17 anni aveva una sensibilità, un'emotività che a 50 anni non raggiungi. Mozart a 6 anni ti emozionava come non può nessuno a 60 anni di studio.
> Un ventenne che ti prende, che sa aprire la porta del tuo cuore, può farti perdere i sensi come uno di 40.
> Ci sta il ragazzino immaturo a ventanni come c'è il poppante a 45. E ci sono quelli che hanno già la testa sulle spalle a 18.


Lascia perdere gli artisti... veramente non fanno testo... tra l'altro la sensibilita' artistica raramente si travasa nella sfera sentimentale...

Il poppante di 45 e' quello che aveva la testa sulle spalle a 18... nella vita ci sono delle tappe che non vanno anticipate... 18 bisogna cazzeggiare allegramente


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Lascia perdere gli artisti... veramente non fanno testo... tra l'altro la sensibilita' artistica raramente si travasa nella sfera sentimentale...
> 
> Il poppante di 45 e' quello che aveva la testa sulle spalle a 18... nella vita ci sono delle tappe che non vanno anticipate... 18 bisogna cazzeggiare allegramente


 
ti prego cambia la foto...perchè mi fa impressione quella faccia!


----------



## Old Sgargiula (14 Settembre 2008)

Pussa via.

Inchinati a un ex Primo Ministro


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> si lo so.


E allora amplia il discorso. E che cavolo!


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Pussa via.
> 
> Inchinati a un ex Primo Ministro


ma brutta, brutta forte!

Ha vinto sicuramente il premio nobel...ma proprio no - bel


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Scusa non ti rendi conto che ti dai la zappa sui piedi.
> Non sarai ventenne in eterno e se non si cresce, non si matura, non si acquisiscono finezza e capacità con l'età ...stai solo andando verso la decandenza.
> Avendo una certa esperienza invece posso dirti che *i migliori migliorano, i peggiori peggiorano*.


Su questo sono d'accordo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ti ho già detto che mi sembra di sentir parlare mia madre a volte?


 Me l'hai già detto, e lo sai, l'età è quella (più o meno).
Invece tu non mi sembri un mio figlio.
Comunque *è anche un bel modo per non rispondere.*


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Me l'hai già detto, e lo sai, l'età è quella (più o meno).
> Invece tu non mi sembri un mio figlio.
> Comunque *è anche un bel modo per non rispondere.*


 
pensa che mia madre mi dice: ma tu non sei mio figlio quando parliamo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> pensa che mia madre mi dice: ma tu non sei mio figlio quando parliamo.


Invece io ai miei non lo dico.

Continui a non rispondere.

Aspiri alla carriera politica?


----------



## Old sperella (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> pensa che mia madre mi dice: ma tu non sei mio figlio quando parliamo.


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=y8Kyi0WNg40


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Invece io ai miei non lo dico.
> 
> Continui a non rispondere.
> 
> Aspiri alla carriera politica?


 
scherzi, ma non mi dispiacerebbe...solo che ci vogliono gli agganci giusti.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> scherzi, ma non mi dispiacerebbe...solo che ci vogliono gli agganci giusti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> scherzi, ma non mi dispiacerebbe...solo che ci vogliono gli agganci giusti.


 Potresti provare con una che ha gli agganci giusti...


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Potresti provare con una che ha gli agganci giusti...


 
è quello che ho detto a mia madre quando mi ha chiesto come mai mi squilla in continuazione il telefono quando sa che non è la mia ragazza. E lei mi ha risposto. Tu non sei mio figlio.


----------



## Old sperella (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> è quello che ho detto a mia madre quando mi ha chiesto come mai mi squilla in continuazione il telefono quando sa che non è la mia ragazza.* E lei mi ha risposto. Tu non sei mio figlio*.


aridaje http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=y8Kyi0WNg40


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> aridaje http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=y8Kyi0WNg40


 
l'ho capito che ti piace quella sottospecie di topo.


----------



## Old sperella (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> l'ho capito che ti piace quella sottospecie di topo.


sai cosa ? ( sì il criceto mi fa morire  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   comunque ,dicevo , sai cosa ? che più ti leggo più mi sembra che tu voglia impressionare ...un pò come i ragazzini con gli amici  che le sparano grosse .


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> sai cosa ? ( sì il criceto mi fa morire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non ne ho bisogno. a me non manca nulla.


----------



## Old sperella (14 Settembre 2008)

E più ti si dà corda più le spari grosse ( e ti incasini e ti incarti , perchè appunto le stai sparando ) ...

In tutto questo chissà chi è il vero lds


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> E più ti si dà corda più le spari grosse ( e ti incasini e ti incarti , perchè appunto le stai sparando ) ...
> 
> In tutto questo chissà chi è il vero lds


 
adesso, di grazia, dimmi che cosa sto sparando. No davvero miss so tutto.


----------



## Old sperella (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> adesso, di grazia, dimmi che cosa sto sparando. No davvero miss so tutto.


toccato il tasto giusto che stai sulle difensive ? L'impressione che mi dai scrivendo dell'amante , piuttosto che della fidanzata , piuttosto che della quarantenne , piuttosto che delle "_fighe"_ è quella del ragazzo che vuol farsi notare a tutti i costi , che cerca approvazione facendo l'alternativo , quello sopra le righe , il figo , il ribelle , quello che neanche mammà capisce . Non chiedermi il quote di tutto quello che hai scritto perchè è già notte .


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> toccato il tasto giusto che stai sulle difensive ? L'impressione che mi dai scrivendo dell'amante , piuttosto che della fidanzata , piuttosto che della quarantenne , piuttosto che delle "_fighe"_ è quella del ragazzo che vuol farsi notare a tutti i costi , che cerca approvazione facendo l'alternativo , quello sopra le righe , il figo , il ribelle , quello che neanche mammà capisce . Non chiedermi il quote di tutto quello che hai scritto perchè è già notte .


 
ah bella, sei fuori strada.

1) non sono ribelle, anzi. 
2) non ho bisogno di giustificazioni con te che non sei nessuno.
3) se non capisci il sarcasmo non è colpa mia.


----------



## Old sperella (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ah bella, sei fuori strada.
> 
> 1) non sono ribelle, anzi.
> 2) non ho bisogno di giustificazioni con te che non sei nessuno.
> 3) se non capisci il sarcasmo non è colpa mia.


ah bello :
1 ) relax 
2 ) *Nessuno *accusa _nessuno _ quindi nessun bisogno di giustificarsi 
3 ) sarcasmo ? mmmmm 
4) stai calmino ciccio neh


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ah bella, sei fuori strada.
> 
> 1) non sono ribelle, anzi.
> 2) non ho bisogno di giustificazioni con te che non sei nessuno.
> 3) se non capisci il sarcasmo non è colpa mia.


LSD senti, hai l'arroganza dei 20anni... fattene una ragione


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ah bella, sei fuori strada.
> 
> 1) non sono ribelle, anzi.
> 2) *non ho bisogno di giustificazioni con te che non sei nessuno.*
> 3) se non capisci il sarcasmo non è colpa mia.













pis en lov


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Settembre 2008)




----------

